# Diamond Outlaw Bow Questions



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

I would like to purchase a new bow. I have seen good reviews about the Outlaw online. I do not want to spend $1000's of dollars on a new bow. Any info you guys have would be greatly appreciated. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I use to have one they are a great bow for the price. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I got one this year and love it , I have the 60-70 lb limbs on my bow . I have the draw length set at 28.5 inches , 66lb dw , with a 378 grain arrow shooting 298fps and almost 70ft/lbs of KE . For the money you cant beat these bows , especially with what they are capable of if properly set up . 

The only cons of the bow IMO are the grip , its very thin and very easy to torgue the bow . Also the big cam can be a little harsh with the draw cycle . But after some practice I got used to it . But as soon as I got the bow I put limb saver limb dampeners on it and string leeches , then put on a better sight and a QAD HD drop away . I would most definitely get rid of the octane whisker biscuit style rest . You will get much better accuracy and consistency from a drop away . Good Luck !


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info fellas I am leaning hard twords the Outlaw. Seems like a great bow for its price point. I only get 10-15 bow hunts a year in. Like Bulldawg said 298 fps with 70 lbs of kinetic energy. I'm darn near sold thanks guys.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I've had mine for 1 season and love it. As bulldog mentioned the grip is a little narrow and the draw cycle gets some getting used to but I've learned to deal with it. IMO you cant find better bang for the $ and i researched and shot several bows before buying it.I recommend you shoot several bows to see what feels right to you.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I would also recommend the Bowtech Assasin , its basically the next step up from the outlaw , and only $100 more . Ya it might seem alot but they have the same exact specs and with the assasin you have binary cams vs single . The draw cycle wont be so harsh.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea the assasin is a very good bow for the money... I got a bowtech Destroyer 340 off of here for $550.00 set up. It has only been shot less than 100 times... I would just take some time. This time of year you should find some great deals.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Bulldawg said:


> I got one this year and love it , I have the 60-70 lb limbs on my bow . I have the draw length set at 28.5 inches , 66lb dw , with a 378 grain arrow shooting 298fps and almost 70ft/lbs of KE . For the money you cant beat these bows , especially with what they are capable of if properly set up .
> 
> The only cons of the bow IMO are the grip , its very thin and very easy to torgue the bow . Also the big cam can be a little harsh with the draw cycle . But after some practice I got used to it . But as soon as I got the bow I put limb saver limb dampeners on it and string leeches , then put on a better sight and a QAD HD drop away . I would most definitely get rid of the octane whisker biscuit style rest . You will get much better accuracy and consistency from a drop away . Good Luck !


I am probably going to get an Outlaw - what broadheads do you use with it?


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Outlaw I love mine. Do yourself a favor and SHOOT one first, though. As far as broadheads this is personal preferance like anything else. If the bow is tuned properly any broadhead should fly well IMO. I am shooting Slick Trick Mags 100gr (fixed blade) now after shooting expandibles for a while. The tricks shoot well for me out of my bow, consistant with my fieldtips. They are reasonably priced too, around $25 for three and are durable.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I shot and Outlaw 2 different times at BPS. Before that, the last time I shot a bow was in about 1998 or so. That was an old Bear Whitetail 2 (new in the early to mid 1980's). You can imagine how suprised I was by how nice the Outlaw was to shoot compared to that. Fast, and accurate too. Grouped 3 arrows in about a 2-3" dia.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I shoot the 100 grain 2-blade rage , with as much speed and kinetic energy that bow is putting out I went ahead and stuck with the mechanicals . Shoot whatever shoots best with the bow and make sure if you shoot mechanicals that your bow is producing enough K/E to make them work properly !


----------

